# Homemade Stone Boxes :-)



## Mark Tomaras (Jan 23, 2022)

I needed a good way to store my stones and sharpening supplies so I decided to put my basic, hobby level woodworking skills to use for a project.

I made a video explaining how I did it in case anybody wants to be inspired and make something similar for themselves. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Jaeger (Jan 23, 2022)

Wow, that's a great box!


----------



## Kiru (Jan 23, 2022)

Man, I am a sucker of organised things, I love your boxes!


----------



## Mark Tomaras (Jan 23, 2022)

Kiru said:


> Man, I am a sucker of organised things, I love your boxes!


Thanks!


----------



## cotedupy (Jan 24, 2022)

Top work! Love it .


----------



## rickbern (Jan 24, 2022)

I use a very similar plate rack to hold all my pot lids


----------

